# Για παιδί που χάθηκε



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Μετά από παράκληση μελών του φόρουμ. Παρακαλώ να μας ενημερώσετε μόλις μαθευτεί κάτι άλλο.







Καλημέρα σας,

Απευθύνομαι σε εσάς για βοήθεια στην εύρεση του παιδιού μου που εξαφανίστηκε εχτές το απόγευμα (26/5/2010) από το σπίτι του στην Αθήνα.

Το όνομα του είναι Γιώργος Μεσσήνης και είναι έντεκα χρονών.

Παρακαλώ βρείτε την φωτογραφία του συνημμένη σε αυτό το μήνυμα.

Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας.



Θεόδωρος Μεσσήνης
Μηχανικός Συστημάτων
FIBER Systems & Networks ΑΕ
ΑΓ. Γλυκερίας 17
111 47 Γαλάτσι
Τηλ.: 210 21.37.500, 210 7780488
Fax: 210 21.37.537
GSM: +30693703404
e-mail: messinis παπάκι fiber.gr


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Και με λίγο ψάξιμο βρίσκουμε και την παμπάλαια συνέχεια.


http://archive.enet.gr/online/online_text?c=112&id=37906936


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2010)

Που σημαίνει:

Πριν στείλεις, πριν ποστάρεις, τσέκαρε το διαδίκτυο.


----------



## Elsa (May 28, 2010)

Τι μικρός που είναι ο κόσμος του διαδικτύου! Κι εγώ το πήρα σήμερα αυτό (αλλά τσέκαρα και απάντησα καταλλήλως!)


----------



## Palavra (May 28, 2010)

Εγώ τσέκαρα, δε βρήκα τίποτα, και το προώθησα, ο βλαξ.


----------

